# Hello from Ireland!



## Cloud (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey there!!

Just joined up a few days ago! I live in Ireland and I look forward to joining in on the forum from time to time! 

Here’s a little info on my team of horses!



Cloud – a 14yr old, 15hh horse of unknown breeding competing in eventing. I started with him in February 2011 and have placed almost every time J We have a huge qualifier for nationals on Sunday (19th June) so its all go go go! 

 





















Ruby – a 6yr old, 15.2hh ISH starting out her eventing career. She’s a little gem once she is happy but is known to throw the odd strop or 10!
 





















Alan – 13yr old Welsh Section A pony standing at about 11.2hh. I rescued him from being PTS because owners didn’t want him. I thinned him out and looked after him until this year when he went on loan to a lovely family about 30 miles away. I’ve been to see him and he is so happy!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

You have a lovely herd! I think you will have many valueble contributions, since you seem like a knowledgeable horsewoman. Cheers!


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

welcome! Beautiful horses!


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, you have great looking horses.


----------



## Cloud (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks all - look forward to joining in


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

_*waves*_


----------



## Cloud (Jun 10, 2011)

Lobelia Overhill said:


> _*waves*_


*waves back!!* A familiar face from HHO too


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Welcome! Im another fellow Irish , what part are you from?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cloud (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey Jamie Leigh - I'm in Kildare  You?


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Im near Dublin! whereabout in Kildare are you?


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Im up near Belfast lol 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

